# "Comfort Height" Toilets Bad For You?



## txgencon (Jan 4, 2011)

I thought about making this post a couple weeks back but figured it was a weird subject and likely to bring ridicule. But the earlier post today about the $4000 crapper made me think, "Why not?"

I offer this as a PSA.

Anyway...

A couple of weeks back, I watched "Shark Tank". One of the products two people (a man and his mother) were pitching was the "Squatty Potty". Basically, this is a device that you place your feet on while you're on the throne to position your body into more of a squat than a seated position. 

At my home in Dallas, all of my water closets are Toto comfort height (Drake models, IIRC). At my trailer in east Texas, I have a regular height toilet. I had noticed that my BMs were "better" at the trailer than at home. Now I know why.

I experimented at home with 1 gallon and two gallon paint buckets. Due to the extra height of the "comfort height" toilets and my results with the 2 gallon paint buckets, I have ordered one of the 9" stools. 


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pYcv6odWfTM

I apologize in advance if this offends anyone.


----------



## JR Shepstone (Jul 14, 2011)

That's nature, brother. 

It's amazing what a little bit of an angle can do for ya. It can almost make, or break your day.


----------



## EricBrancard (Jun 8, 2012)

I've had one for about 6 months. It works well.


----------



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

We had this discussion a few months ago in P&R. If you think about it, elevated seating for BM's is fairly new in human history. Before that, people squatted. 
After seeing how the human anatomy works, it just makes sense.


----------



## Dave in Pa (Oct 10, 2009)

I have no issue doing it! #2. Details not needed! LOL I was afraid that the "potty" was going to be about 10" high? My legs/knee's would say NO!


----------



## dakzaag (Jan 6, 2009)

Do they offer fur lined options???


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

My parents have a little stool in the bathroom. (No pun intended) Whenever I take a dumb there it's nice


----------



## JR Shepstone (Jul 14, 2011)

Now that I think about it, I smell a conspiracy. 

A stool manufacturer (heh-heh) knows a toilet magnate. Stool producer (heh-heh) tells his buddy to start making "comfort height" toilets. People start complaining about having trouble making twosies, and along comes the stool maker and says, "Here, try our Stool-Stool, it'll replicate the way the cavemen did it, it's more natural. 

Boom, whaddaya know? Now they're all making piles of money.


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

JR Shepstone said:


> Now that I think about it, I smell a conspiracy.
> 
> A stool manufacturer (heh-heh) knows a toilet magnate. Stool producer (heh-heh) tells his buddy to start making "comfort height" toilets. People start complaining about having trouble making twosies, and along comes the stool maker and says, "Here, try our Stool-Stool, it'll replicate the way the cavemen did it, it's more natural.
> 
> Boom, whaddaya know? Now they're all making *piles* of money.


Oh, that was good - the way you snuck that one in.

Wait: WTF am I even reading this thread? How damnbed boring is MY Monday nite?!:no::no:


----------



## EricBrancard (Jun 8, 2012)

SmallTownGuy said:


> Oh, that was good - the way you snuck that one in.
> 
> Wait: WTF am I even reading this thread? How damnbed boring is MY Monday nite?!:no::no:


How boring is your Monday night? Dude, I'm looking forward to using my squatty potty later this evening. How boring is my Monday night?


----------



## vconstruction (Apr 1, 2007)

I am on the can reading this and I am thinking about how I can raise my feet to try this. Maybe next time cause I am not moving. Lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

EricBrancard said:


> How boring is your Monday night? Dude, I'm looking forward to using my squatty potty later this evening. How boring is my Monday night?


Sad, sad, sad, sad.

Well, at least you didn't go for the imported chinese sooper dooper deluxe squatter pooper:


----------



## Driftweed (Nov 7, 2012)

That's why you keep a stack of mag's in the bathroom...to prop your feet up on (at least for me):whistling That's my story and I'm stickin to it:whistling:whistling:laughing:


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

Yous guys will talk about anything!!!!! :blink:


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker (Jun 9, 2013)

blacktop said:


> Yous guys will talk about anything!!!!! :blink:


But secretly you're online buying one. :jester:


----------



## mstrat (Jul 10, 2013)

Yep...it's true...I used to live in SE Asia, never been as normal as then. The squatty potty is not so bad once you get used to it, and your knees don't mind either, just takes awhile to get used to it.


----------



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

mstrat said:


> Yep...it's true...I used to live in SE Asia, never been as normal as then. The squatty potty is not so bad once you get used to it, and your knees don't mind either, just takes awhile to get used to it.


My knees would mind...trust me.


----------



## Anti-wingnut (Mar 12, 2009)

txgencon said:


> At my home in Dallas, all of my water closets are Toto comfort height (Drake models, IIRC). At my trailer in east Texas, I have a regular height toilet. I had noticed that my BMs were "better" at the trailer than at home. Now I know why


TMI. Save this for your Facebook friends.


----------



## KAP (Feb 19, 2011)

At that angle, just remember to point the front end south or you'll end up with a mess when you push... :whistling


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

Well, this has to be the all time best plumbing thread ever. :laughing:

Uh, and yeah, I'm thinking about one as well. Trying to lift both legs up with your arms doesn't work, or so I've heard.


----------

